# Speaker brands @ BSW???



## mwagner1 (Aug 13, 2004)

Just curious....what types of speakers do you guys use when you do the upgrades? Do you all, by chance, use Focal or other high end drivers??

Just curious,

Cheers


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

They might use Rainbow Audio or even D&M PSS. This is just a guess. Maybe someone from BSW will correct me.

========

Most of the OE speakers are made by D&M Premium Sound Solutions. D&M PSS drivers range from junk to not bad at all.

D&M owns Boston, Denon, Marantz, McIntosh, Snell and some others.

http://www.dmpss.com/

http://www.dm-holdings.com/eng/


----------

